# FREE UltraChannel - Eventide



## ceemusic (Jun 9, 2014)

Eventide UltraChannel plug-in Giveaway until July 8
Use this code 0F736710 
http://bit.ly/UltraChannel
to get your FREE UltraChannel compliments of Eventide.
Plugin Details Here http://eventideplugins.elasticbeanstalk.com/ultrachannel.jsp (http://eventideplugins.elasticbeanstalk ... hannel.jsp)


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on this.

Is this a stereo plugin? It would seem a that a stereo channel strip such as this would have a pan control and the fact it doesn't makes me wonder if its stereo or not.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, the signal in is shown by either a mono or stereo input meter, also delays with panning. 
There isn't a master pan that I can see though.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi

Looks great! I tried to sign up to get it, but it tells me the code is invalid. I saw the same code in the FAQ section on there site. I re-entered it with no luck. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 9, 2014)

I just downloaded this . Note: I had to type in the code because copy/paste would not work for it. Thanks for passing this on.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 9, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Mon Jun 09 said:


> I just downloaded this . Note: I had to type in the code because copy/paste would not work for it. Thanks for passing this on.



Ah ha - that was it. Wow, this thing is very impressive. Thank you Eventide! 

Thanks Paul


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 10, 2014)

Its a little plain and digital sounding to me, but should find a use for it somewhere. Can't beat the price.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 10, 2014)

So far it seems to be working well, quite nice. I'm using certain modules together & in place of a few go-to's.
Pitch shift sounds good, lots of presets to check out, useful features, movable mods..
Hope they get the sidechain feature to work with other hosts & DAWS.

@Giant_Shadow: For more color try the O-Pressor, sat mode & transformer out.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Jun 10, 2014)

Very useful plug! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you guys get the included preset shown in the video?


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, got them.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 11, 2014)

this plugin caused DP7.24 to crash on launch for me.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 11, 2014)

ceemusic @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Yes, got them.



Oh i have no idea why i didn't, can anyone share them please?


----------



## screws (Jun 14, 2014)

UltraChannel working fine here with DP 7.24. No crashes at all. I put the auth on my iLok and it works perfectly, Sounds very good too.


----------



## StatKsn (Jun 16, 2014)

There is a loooong, messy thread in KVR and seems like some people there are experiencing crash on startup. It is working fine on me.



wcb123 @ Wed Jun 11 said:


> Oh i have no idea why i didn't, can anyone share them please?



For Windows, check My Documents\Eventide\UltraChannel and if Presets folder is there. If not, you might have (accidentally) unchecked presets upon installing.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 16, 2014)

_" UltraChannel is available as a free download through midnight July 8, 2014, after which it will cost $249. "_

Huh, is this a joke?


----------

